# APH enclosure (viv or zoozone)



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just wondering if a standard vivarium can be used for an APH or if customization of some sort is needed?

I'm just thinking getting a zoozone type enclosure might be an idea, some seem to use them, dimensions (100cmx51cmx39). Only question on that would be heat retention, what's the minimum temp in the range for an APH? and how would you keep it there without the insulation of a wooden viv? 

I mean the area it would be going in is near a radiator(not right next to it obviously). We have the radiators on now, the temp in the area the enclosure would go is an ambient of 23c. I'd have to monitor what's it like when the radiator is off but I have one of the warmer rooms in the house so I cant imagine it goes below 19c. (some care sheets seem to say 18-24c, some say 20-26c).

any info would be great.: victory:

As an example something like this, obviously it has bars though..is that unsuitable or would the height of the plastic tray possibly make it ok?

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/rabbit_cage/100_cm_cages/30344


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

I use a zoozone for my hedgie, and use a 250W CHE on a thermostat to keep the temps up. The lamp sits over the barred lid. So far I've never had any problems with this (other than when I put the lamp on the floor while cleaning out the hog and forgetting to turn it off and partly melting the carpet, and the other night forgetting to turn is back on after switching it off to put it on the floor). I think minimum temps for APH's are recommended to be no less that 18C although a lot of people keep theirs at 22-25C. Some hedgies seem more prone to going into torpor or attempting hibernation than others - mine has proved to be very hardy so far (going through the night in a fairly cold flat (as my heating as stopped working) when i forgot to switch his CHE the other day - I panicked when I realised but soon as I went to get him out he was there grumbling at me), but others seem to try and hibernate even when their temps are in the mid twenties.
With vivs you need to add a bit more ventilation for hedgies, so add a few more vents. I believe some people have also modified the doors to vivs and replaced the glass with fine mesh to improve ventilation.
Dunno if that helps at all?
Pic of my set-up:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Hiya, I keep mine in cages as opposed to vivs, I did try a viv with my male and made the recommended customizations eg....... extra vents, but I found this was not for me. 
I have the facilities to mat and stat my enclosures too but they are often not turned on as my hedgehogs are in my rep room which is kept between 19-23c so far I have not had any probs maintaining these temps but they are monitored several times a day 
I must admit my partner and I are a little obsessive :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i do keep mine in vivs...as for me its the easiest option.
i am having an old cabinet customised next month for mine so it will be like a viv stack.

i also don't need any extra heating (only on colder days when i use a light bulb...as our room gets a lil cold and dark)

but the bulbs are guarded and only on for a few hours to bump the heat up!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

cheers folks. I'm leaning towards the zoozone idea. That ceramic bulb above it is a pretty nifty solution, I was concerned a mat, even when stated, could just somehow melt the plastic as it would need to be under it or under substrate. I mean the radiator is off now and the area it'll be is 23c. So it might not be necessary to have heating on for it that much.

I want to sort an enclosure out fairly soon for one...might just go for the zoozone. I've read about the silent spinner 12" wheel having issues fitting but you just chop off a bit of its support legs or something, sounds pretty easy.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

some pics of Ludo's old viv (before he was old enough for a wheel.)

he has moved vivs now but still has the same stuff esentially!

Tigerlilly has the lil cosy bed tho as Ludo will only sleep in his orange tube or under the tiniest bit of newspaper he can find! LOL


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I keep mine in a Viv, it is best for me as I do need to stack them for space.

However with all the space in the world I would use a large zoozone for the extra ventilation.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ours is in a 4ft viv with newspaper on the bottom. You can put extra vents in...otherwise its pretty much the same stuff as you would give a Hedgie in a Zoozone, Wheel..Bed...Litter Tray...Toys...Blankets..Water and Food...and heat if your house is cold..


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

4` viv, open top with ceramic heater keeping one side at 77 degrees f, going down to about 70 on other side, textured lino tiles all over but with greaseproof papre on one half upon which he has his wheel, poo box and `stuff` including another pouch (one on warm side also).
dishes are on warm side away from his toilet.......he can choose where he goes but his all time fave pouch is on warm side but not directly under his heater. Tried zoozone, no good for me/him as far as I am concerned.....

Have tried other subbys but found this best and he does prefer it this way `cos he told me so....:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Dave.


----------



## Big W (Jul 4, 2010)

hi, i prefer the zoozone as being plastic with rounded corners they are really easy to clean and disinfect.

my hog room is maintained at 24c just by the central heating and none of my lot have ever tried to hibernate and we have had babies in the nest all over winter with no problems.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I've gone with a zoozone folks. Once I have everything set-up I'll post pics.: victory:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Preference I think, I use both, if using zoozones though I would prob use heatmats under sleeping area but tbh I have them all in a room
With an oil radiator.


----------

